# The NEW 12th Annual Official Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Fest



## beardjp (Sep 5, 2008)

The NEW 12th Annual Official Ohio Smoked Meat and Barbecue Festival - State Championship is scheduled for October 17 - 18, in Nelsonville, Ohio, on the streets of the Historic Public Square.  The competition will have $5,000.00 in prize money.  Team check in will begin at 8 am on Friday, September 17.  A potluck dinner is scheduled for teams on Friday night and a free breakfast buffet on Saturday morning.

The entry fee is $200 with the following categories; 
*Chicken 10/18 at 12 pm
Ribs 10/18 at 1230 pm
Pork (Shoulder/Butt) 10/18 at 1pm
Brisket 10/18 at 130 pm
Dessert 10/18 at 2pm

PRIZE BREAKDOWN
Grand Champion - $1,500.00 & Trophy
Reserve Champion - $1,000.00 & Trophy
Top Ohio Team - $100.00 & Trophy

KCBS Categories
1st - $175.00 & Plaque
2nd - $125.00 & Plaque
3rd - $75.00 & Plaque
4th - $50.00 & Plaque
5th - $25.00 & Plaque

Dessert
1st - $125.00 & Plaque
2nd - $100.00 & Plaque
3rd - $75.00 & Plaque*

The website is www.nelsonvillefd.org/ohiobbq.htm.  The website will have the entry forms and further information later this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Downtown aye? Interesting.....


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Downtown aye? Interesting.....



You really have your eye on that 3rd place desert and them 75 bigones eh? :P 
Woodman, i found a place that has some great tasting chicken biryani,though the lamb is even better,,i almost gave up on the stuff but when cooked properly by someone who knows how it's pretty good.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival Website updated*

The website for the Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival Wesite has been updated and contains all needed entry and judges forms and competition information.  The website can be accessed at http://www.nelsonvillefd.org/ohiobbq.htm

Let me know if you have any questions or concerns


----------



## beardjp (Sep 9, 2008)

*Invitation Letter Date Error*

Invitation letters and entry forms have been mailed to many BBQ Teams.  The invitation letter has a error on the competition date.  The date is listed as September 17 & 18, 2008.  The competition date is October 17 & 18, 2008.  The entry form has the correct dates listed.  Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 11, 2008)

*More updates coming soon!!!*

I am meeting with the new organizers again tomorrow.  They are hoping to have some Friday night activities.  Maybe a band and beer garden???  Maybe a community wide "Best Ribs" contest, non KCBS and an additional Dessert contest for the community???  I will try to keep everyone up to date as I get more information.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 11, 2008)

Uncle Bubba be all over that Best Ribs contest.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 11, 2008)

You betcha. :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 11, 2008)

Grinstead's involved in this at all?


----------



## beardjp (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, Steve Grinstead is involved, but only one of several people working to get things going.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 14, 2008)

*Any Competing Teams Let us Know & Fri competition*

Can any teams who are coming to Nelsonville let me know by Email so I can update the website before we receive your entry form?  Also let me know if you will need electric and water hook-ups.  You can Email at beardjp@yahoo.com

We have also added a “Best of” competition on Friday, the 17th.  There are three categories, ribs, hamburger, and dessert.  The competition is non-KCBS and open to anyone.  Entry is $20 per category or all three for $50.  We are still working on the prizes for the competition.  Specific information including rules and entry form will be on the website by this evening.  www.nelsonvillefd.org/ohiobbq.htm


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 14, 2008)

This contest kinda' makes me want to drive to Ohio.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 14, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> This contest kinda' makes me want to drive to Ohio.



You can't drive an hour north, but your gonna go 5 hrs south???  :twisted:   :roll: 

Sorry to say Beard, i'm gonna have to drop from this one, got a nice paying gig i can't pass up.
Great job on getting this rolling and i wish you guys lots of luck, hopefully you can get a full field.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bbq Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said "kinda'".


----------



## beardjp (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Event Sponsor onboard - Gordon Food Service*

Gordon Food Service (GFS) is onboard as sponsor for the 2008 Nelsonville BBQ Competition.  They have offered to take orders for product and have it delivered to Nelsonville for teams.  We are working out the logistics of this, and I will let everyone know that information ASAP when it is available.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bubba, my band gig just fell through. You want to re-form the NCBS and do this one? Woodberger


----------



## beardjp (Sep 28, 2008)

*$100 Entry Rebate*

Yes it is true!!!  I am getting ready to update this information on the competition website.

The first ten BBQ teams that send in their entry form with payment will recive a $100 dollar rebate on their entry fee when they check-in at the competition.

Full competition and registration information is available at www.nelsonvillefd.org/ohiobbq.htm


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan,

What size cooking areas will the cooks have to work with?

20 x 30?


----------



## beardjp (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cooking space*

Yes, 20X30 on city streets.  We are trying to work out an area for people who need a little larger too.


----------



## beardjp (Oct 4, 2008)

*9 teams signed up*

We have 9 teams signed up and several more say their stuff is in the mail.  There is still a chance we could have a qualifier.  Thanks to everyones support of the new organizers.


----------



## beardjp (Oct 7, 2008)

*12 Teams Signed Up!!!*

We have 12 teams signed up and several more say their stuff is in the mail. If things keep rolling we could have a qualifier. Thanks to everyones support of the new organizers.


----------



## beardjp (Oct 13, 2008)

*15 teams, a qualifier still possible*

We now have 15 teams signed up.  10 more hardy midwest teams and we are a qualifier.  Come on down to Nelsonville, Ohio and gives us a chance.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 15, 2008)

Dan, are the spaces assigned or is it first come first served?

I also saw on another board where they will be adding another $1000 in prize money should they get 25 teams.

Great job on keeping the contest alive.  I honestly didn't think it could be done.  Glead you proved me wrong!


----------



## beardjp (Oct 15, 2008)

*$1000 cash added to prize monies if we make a qualifier*

Big news on the cash prize side of the Saturday KCBS competition.  If enough teams compete 10/18 in Nelsonville to be a qualifier, $1000 cash will be added to the current $5000 cash prizes!!  I am still going through information but it looks like right now there are 17-18 teams currently onboard.  It would be great to be a qualifier.  So come on down to Nelsonville!!!

First come first serve for spaces depending on the utilities your team will need.  If you look at the competition map on the website, teams who will not need, or only need limited electric and water will be on the Public Square.  Teams requiring electric and water will be placed along East Columbus Street.  I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 15, 2008)

Dan, is there still going to be a Friday night potluck dinner?


----------



## beardjp (Oct 15, 2008)

*Potluck Dinner*

Yes, the potluck dinner is at 7pm Friday night.  The dinner will be held at the Rocky Boot Grill at the Rocky Boots outlet store.  We are bringing German Meatballs, and another team has said they are bringing beans.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2008)

We'll be leaving in the morning.  Just finished packing every thing up.  Even prepped the ribs and the chicken this time.

Last comp of the year for us.  Hope its a good one!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Luck


----------

